# My Manhattan Neighbors - Part Two



## NYCPaul (Feb 15, 2007)

Hi All,

I've deleted the photos from my original "My Manhattan Neighbors" thread to gain space for Part Two photos. But you can read and see the original story of Bill and Coo at www.nycpaul.com/billncoo.

I will be uploading photos of the continuing story of Bill, Coo and family as the salt and pepper kids drop by. Bill's bright white feathers remain eye catching and Coo's almost solid black are deep and mysterious. But together they have been making some interesting combinations. And here are some photos to show that.


----------



## Guest (Dec 24, 2007)

now thats one awesome little squeaker you got there  thanks for sharing and keep up you wonderful never ending story for us


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Your pictures are such good/clear quality, the youngster is gorgeous, and the parents are lovely. Thank you So much for sharing!


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

That is such a cute little youngster.
Great pics.

Reti


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Great photos and quite lovely pigeons! Thanks for sharing them with us!

Terry


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Great pictures. That little squeaker is a beauty.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Now, THAT's what I call a pijie match made in heaven! They have such GORGEOUS photogenic squabs!! 

Of course, Bill and Coo aren't slouches in the looks department either!

Thank you so much for posting, Paul!!!

WISHING YOU AND THE WHOLE FAMILY...


*A MOST MERRY CHRISTMAS!!*

FROM

_Shi & Squeaks_


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

What lovely little pidgies! 
Great pictures!
Merry Christmas


----------



## NYCPaul (Feb 15, 2007)

*My Pigeon Stage*

I've set up a box a few feet from my window which is like a stage for me to take pictures. The first photo shows a black'n'white who I call eagle because his white head reminds me of the American eagle. In photo 1 Eagle was on the window sill and very close to the camera with Bill and Coo "on stage." 

Picture two could be call Act Two with everyone coming on stage.

Picture three is another of the black'n'whites wondering if he has the guts to go "on stage."

Enjoy.

NYCPaul


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Another set of great pics. "Your" pijies are so cute and they looks so healthy and well cared for.

Reti


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Nice set up there, PAUL! Many thanks for more in the PRETTY PIJIES series!

Wishing you and the lovely feathered ones all the best!

HAVE A *WONDERFUL*, *HEALTHY *AND *PROSPEROUS NEW YEAR!!*

Shi & Squeaks


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

What beauties.  Thanks for sharing the cute pictures.


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

Still breathtaking!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Beautiful birds and great pictures! The "photo box" was a terrific idea!

Terry


----------

